# USA credit card ;)



## sariz (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello Thai community. I have been few time to Bangkok. Now i am living there for one month. But, I alway do my shopping online (I am from USA)

I would like to know which Site web accept credit card and can ship to Thailand. I have try to search alot and didn't find so much, and many website 

Are in Thai



So if you know any site that accept credit card and can send in Thailand, just leave the site here!

Thanks you all for your advice.


Tom!


----------



## Merrill (Apr 14, 2009)

*Shopping on line*

You can get a US mailing address from US Global Mail in Houston TX and they will accept your package and mail it to you. You can subscribe monthly or longer. They are great and you know exactly what company sent the package and you can choose how you want them to send it to you. The slower, the cheaper. I needed my mail quickly and they sent it to me in 3 days. Not cheap!!!!! I use them and they get me what I want when I want and dump the junk mail! A credit card is a credit card and you can use it from whereever you are. Just let the bank know that you will be making purchases that will be possibly from other countries.:clap2: There is a retail God!



sariz said:


> Hello Thai community. I have been few time to Bangkok. Now i am living there for one month. But, I alway do my shopping online (I am from USA)
> 
> I would like to know which Site web accept credit card and can ship to Thailand. I have try to search alot and didn't find so much, and many website
> 
> ...


----------

